# Police green on '72 R50/5



## r67boxer (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello all. I am trying to gather information on colours and codes for colours used in police motorcycle models in the late 60s and early 70s. I am told that the green version was called Nürburgring Green. Has anyone heard of this colour before? What other colours were used by the police?

Kevin
Saskatoon, Canada


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

That may be best asked in the BMWMOA forum if you don't get an answer here.

m


----------



## Blue Knight LEO (Mar 5, 2017)

Check-out this site for your color.

Greens (bmbikes.co.uk)


----------



## r67boxer (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks. I found several codes on the BM site and decided on '067', Police green.


----------

